# 1963 SNOWBIRD TIRE CHAINS



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Found this machine on e bay.
I have never seen these type of chains on the tires.
Anyone seen this setup before?


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Never seen that style before. 
The way they seem to exactly fit the tire, perhaps they were an accessory available from Snowbird?
Not sure how well they would work (bumpy ride), but they are pretty cool as far as tire chains go


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Those are LR chains. Or at least a version/flavour of them. The LR stands for (L)ateral (R)esist. See the "L" brackets on the sidewalls? They are supposed to resist the lateral (sideways) movement of the chains to keep the machine on centre line and prevent sideways movement, especially on slopes. I've seen them used on arctic drilling equipment where it's necessary to ensure the machine doesn't drift. I don't think they are that effective...kinda gimmicky and you don't see them much anymore. V-Bar chains or even tracks just as effective, maybe more IMHO.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Ziggy65 said:


> Never seen that style before.
> The way they seem to exactly fit the tire, perhaps they were an accessory available from Snowbird?
> Not sure how well they would work (bumpy ride), but they are pretty cool as far as tire chains go


Well.........I don't ride my Bird. 

But I thought that as well.
I do see small what looks like some kind of rollers in between the main pieces. 
Maybe they help smoothing out the " ride" some, see what I am talking about?


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

CalgaryPT said:


> Those are LR chains. Or at least a version/flavour of them. The LR stands for (L)ateral (R)esist. See the "L" brackets on the sidewalls? They are supposed to resist the lateral (sideways) movement of the chains to keep the machine on centre line and prevent sideways movement, especially on slopes. I've seen them used on arctic drilling equipment where it's necessary to ensure the machine doesn't drift. I don't think they are that effective...kinda gimmicky and you don't see them much anymore. V-Bar chains or even tracks just as effective, maybe more IMHO.
> 
> View attachment 169741


I have the same model Snowbird. Those tires are solid. I have seen where some just screw in screws into them. They screw in lots of them.
I wonder if some sort of newer style chains would work on this?


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Ziggy65 said:


> Never seen that style before.
> The way they seem to exactly fit the tire, perhaps they were an accessory available from Snowbird?
> Not sure how well they would work (bumpy ride), but they are pretty cool as far as tire chains go


I just bought 2 of the chains like these mounted on the wheel and tire.
I would think that these are becoming harder to find.
I got to wait till I get them to see how they are on. 
I would think that somewhere is a master link?
The wheels look just like mine.
Another piece of history added to my Bird. Now I will have snow tires too. 

Like when it used to be that everyone switched to snow tires on their vehicles years ago.
Anyone remember those days?


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Just noticed that these shown above in the picture are the same style but different from the ones I bought.
I will post pictures next week when I get them.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Like when it used to be that everyone switched to snow tires on their vehicles years ago.
Anyone remember those days?
[/QUOTE]

In Canada many people switch to winter tires still, except now it is all 4 tires that are changed. We actually get reduced car insurance rates by installing winter tires.

I just installed the winter tires on both my vehicles this week


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

They may have used that style chain to avoid interference with the side chains on standard chains. Regular chains may rub on the housing.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

"Ziggy65, 
I didn't know that, I guess there are some down here that still do?
On my pickup truck I have a luger style tire all around, all year long.
Many moons ago I did buy 2 studded tires for the back for a vehicle I had. They turned out to be a waste of money.
Great for ice and snow but not for the dry roads.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I got my Snowbirds wheels with the chain assembly today.
If you look at this first picture (not mine) you see the actual chains. Those are in decent shape
Mine are the mount minus the chains.
I have to buy some chain and some sort of little U bolt to connect them in the holes on the bracket.
Somehow.
I hit them with penetrating spray, freed up a bunch of frozen links, all but 2.
I have one mount in a bucket of Evaporust fermenting. 
The other mount will follow.
I now have 2 extra wheels with the gear on it.
I will clean and paint them.

I wish this bird with the good chains was closer to me.
My luck is, I will now find another set in great shape.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Here is my old 7100 Yardman Sno-Bird, which had solid Chevron tread tires originally, which I wore out. I bought a hub with a keyway slot, and die grinded a slot on the axle and made it a keyed rim. I then wore out the SnoHogs, and just put on some XTrac.

If you need that special geared center on those old rims, I would consider getting a new rim, cut out the center, weld (or suppose you could bolt on). Then you would have nice pneumatic XTrac tires for years of easy, smooth blowing.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@Big Ed,

I hope you have the cover for the carburetor ......


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

oneacer said:


> @Big Ed,
> 
> I hope you have the cover for the carburetor ......


AS I noted that picture is not mine.
Mine has the air filter and hot box cover.
Mine,


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

oneacer said:


> Here is my old 7100 Yardman Sno-Bird, which had solid Chevron tread tires originally, which I wore out. I bought a hub with a keyway slot, and die grinded a slot on the axle and made it a keyed rim. I then wore out the SnoHogs, and just put on some XTrac.
> 
> If you need that special geared center on those old rims, I would consider getting a new rim, cut out the center, weld (or suppose you could bolt on). Then you would have nice pneumatic XTrac tires for years of easy, smooth blowing.
> 
> ...


How do you wear out tires so much?
My Craftsman is 20 years old and the tires still have a lot of tread left?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Nice unit, I have the 7100, around 1970 I believe, it was my fathers, he bought it new.

I bring it out for the heavy snow ....










You could easily modify yours to a nice XTrac pneumatic tires as my other post shows.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@Big Ed,

Not only did my father use it, but I also used to do driveways for money on the side ... many hours of use, and still runs great to this day ... I pulled it apart once to refresh it ... I am actually ready to do a complete nut and bolt tear down and give it a paint job next summer. This Yardman is what I use for the big storms.

I also have 2 Ariens, ... and a 10 HP Craftsman I just finished awhile ago, first year for that. ... as well as just sold 4 machines, a Bolens Craftsman and 2 Ariens I refurbished this past year.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

My bird has the chain going to a back axle sprocket, the wheel has a gear on it.
Mine has a clutch dog setup.
Different from yours.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I removed the chains, easier said then done as it looks like it sat outside in the mud for years.
And it was sitting on the master link which uses a big cotter pin. Pretty well rusted. Some of the links were the same.
I picked out all the rust and mud from all the links. The pile you see is mud and rust just from the first 2 links.
I have the other chain soaking, I did not soak this one yet.
I will clean them all up and shoot them with paint.
These are about 60 years old, I might have been better off waiting but you don't come across these much.

I have to figure out how I am going to attach the chain. On the picture that is not mine in the above post, you can see that they are attached with some sort of U , metal. It almost looks like it it hammered to the side of the bracket to hold? It is not a typical U bolt with nuts. Might even be a link from the chain itself peened over to hold? Though I may be able to use a U bolt of the right size if I can find some. I need about 40 of them, and a spool of chain. Stainless chain.
I have not a single chain for reference. Just the picture above of the one with the chains.
Got to figure this out yet.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Added some chain to one side. Too long? But it works OK.
I am going to shorten the chain some.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I took out 2 links and shortened it.
And instead of 1 chain per mount I put 2.
I fired it up and on dry pavement it is a bumpy ride.
I guess now I have to wait for some snow to run it over to see how it works.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

It is a bumpy ride on the cement.
I never used chains on a blower, question, does the ride get a little smoother when riding on the snow?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I myself, only used chains once on an older Ariens ... immediately, after bouncing me and the machine to death, I changed those over to pneumatic SnowHogs.

I now run XTrac on all my machines. Smooth and never spin or get stuck.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

oneacer said:


> I myself, only used chains once on an older Ariens ... immediately, after bouncing me and the machine to death, I changed those over to pneumatic SnowHogs.
> 
> I now run XTrac on all my machines. Smooth and never spin or get stuck.


That is what it seems like this one will do. 
Maybe in deep snow it will smooth out the ride some?
They didn't come out bad, maybe I will just hang them on the wall in the garage.
A Snowbird piece of history.
Frame them first. 
Thanks for replying.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Have run chains on the 50 year old Ariens since new. It has the original air filled turf tires and is definitely less bumpy in the snow.
If your machine has solid rubber tires, that would make matters worse, also with that style of chain set up I would imagine it is worse than standard chains.
Definitely XTracs are the way to go if you are replacing tires or don't want to mess with chains.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Ziggy65 said:


> Have run chains on the 50 year old Ariens since new. It has the original air filled turf tires and is definitely less bumpy in the snow.
> If your machine has solid rubber tires, that would make matters worse, also with that style of chain set up I would imagine it is worse than standard chains.
> Definitely XTracs are the way to go if you are replacing tires or don't want to mess with chains.


Yes solid tires.
And the wheels are geared, not as easy as just changing tires. Chain runs off one side.
I would have to fabricate my wheel hubs to another wheel.
I will see how they are if we get a decent storm, otherwise I will leave them off.
It doesn't take long for off and on. The on part is harder because you have to get them tight.
Thanks


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@Big Ed,

I understand that you have specialized rims, but if it was me, I would certainly entertain modifying a split rim first, using a tube, or also possibly a reg. tubeless solid rim. Of course some welding may be required if you can't bolt it properly.

As I have mentioned, I myself have done my YardMan 7101 over to the pneumatic with new split rims and a hub replacements, as well as scoring a keyway in the axle for the new keyed hubs. Still working great for the past 20+ years.

You have the extra pair of rims that you can clean up and use.

Here is an example of the type of split rims I am talking about.......

2-Pc., 4-Hole 6in. Split Rim | Northern Tool


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks, For now I am going to keep it like is.
It worked OK without the chains, I just figured it would be better with the chains.
Going to see how it works when some snow comes.
I am wondering if the wheels that are on there now are split rims. It has what looks like rivets on them.
What do you think? Split? Why would they have these on there?
You can just make out the rivets, if they are rivets?
Look like rivets to me.
Is this how the tire goes on? If I remove them the wheel comes apart?

The inside of the old rims I bought. Faces the frame.











Inside of rim











Outside


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

That's interesting ... I would have to agree with you, as it sure appears those are rivets ... I would take one of the old spare wheels, grind off the inside (raised) portion of the rivet. That would allow you to remove the worn out solid tire, clean up the entire rim, inside and out, drill a hole for the tube valve, and then prime and paint them. after putting on a new XTrac tire with a tube, you would just insert bolts through the existing 6 holes to complete rim/tire assembly.

What are the dimensions of those rims? ... they are usually measured where the tire bead would sit.

I would assume by the looks, it would be the 13x400 -6 XTrac .... (These are what I have on my YardMan Snow-Bird 7101)

Carlisle X-Trac Specialty Tire - 13X4-6 LRA/2ply - Walmart.com - Walmart.com


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

oneacer said:


> That's interesting ... I would have to agree with you, as it sure appears those are rivets ... I would take one of the old spare wheels, grind off the inside (raised) portion of the rivet. That would allow you to remove the worn out solid tire, clean up the entire rim, inside and out, drill a hole for the tube valve, and then prime and paint them. after putting on a new XTrac tire with a tube, you would just insert bolts through the existing 6 holes to complete rim/tire assembly.
> 
> What are the dimensions of those rims? ... they are usually measured where the tire bead would sit.
> 
> ...


If you look close at the second picture I posted in the above post, look at the open hole, you can almost make out that it is 2 piece rim.
I think. 
The only way is to remove the rivets and see, I am guessing the hub is two piece too.

My tire rim metal to metal is at 9" 
Rubber to rubber is at 11 1/2 "
3 1/4" wide tread.

The only thing on the tire is Snow bird, nothing else.
I been searching I guess no one makes these solid tires anymore.
I would rather have a tire without a tube, but I guess with that rim a tube is the only thing that would work.



















My Bird's tires are in a lot better shape then these.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

As I mentioned, the rim is usually measured where the tire bead would seat, which would make them about 6 inches, so indeed, the 13x400-6 XTrac would be the tire.

If you do decide to separate them, clean and repaint, and try the XTrac, make sure you drill for the stem on the outside of the rims, and then file smooth that hole .. also XTrac Tires are direction specific, as the arrow of the tread faces forward.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

oneacer said:


> As I mentioned, the rim is usually measured where the tire bead would seat, which would make them about 6 inches, so indeed, the 13x400-6 XTrac would be the tire.
> 
> If you do decide to separate them, clean and repaint, and try the XTrac, make sure you drill for the stem on the outside of the rims, and then file smooth that hole .. also XTrac Tires are direction specific, as the arrow of the tread faces forward.


I don't think the bead sits down that far? But I don't know.
I was thinking more like a 8 inch tire.
I guess the only way is to remove the rivets, and look.
These are like a low profile tire. 
I guess a higher tire wouldn't matter, I would just have to adjust the bucket accordingly.
When I can I think I will remove the rivets and see what is there.


----------

